# Good Morning Horde :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so tired of taking pics and updates of rats with health issues and everyone likes my Horde so...

Good morning my lovely Rampaging Horde!!! Although they don't rampage much in the morning. :roll: I had put their beloved Rat Shack back in the cage after washing it...Ahhh ratty bliss. :mrgreen:

There was 5 on top, and 3 inside this morning.
Let's see. Vesta, Terra, Valora, Brie and Dilbert on top...








Oooh there's Kyrie! What a lazy girl, rolls onto her back to see whats going on outside...









OK so Zuri and Prima are in the Shack too...but they aren't moving..
Nope Prima came out and now wants to play :lol:








C'mon Mom, play with meeeee!!! These guys are boring!








Where is Lucine, my sweet micro-eyed gal??? 
Ahhha! Someone had fun last night :roll:








There's sleepy Adia and Terra (she obviously didn't like to be disturbed when she was on the Shack)








And Aura comes out to take a peek...








Nawww too comfy in here...goodnight!








hmmmm...you again?? Lucine when did you move?








And Dilbert may not be Alpha but he is definitely King of this Cage. :heart:


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww!!!! They are absolutely adorable!!  I love pictures of them. So many personalities and cute faces!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awwww... very cute! I love that "rat shack"! Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Awwww... very cute! I love that "rat shack"! Did you make it or buy it?


It was made for my crew by a friend, for their Christmas


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they are very cute :mrgreen: i too like the rat shack, and if i could sew well i would make one


----------



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

I have that purple bell thingy, too!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

They is all tooooo cute!

I love Dilbert. He's a big hunka fluff-stuffs! lol Such a good lil lad


----------

